# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New Year Pics to Share



## Mamano (Sep 12, 2003)

Just snap few pics during the New Year Holiday just too share....

Please Comments on the Setup..... :wink: :wink: :wink:

Totally Wild look on th tank....

Wild Balansae Growing








My Background: Balansae & Cyperus Helferi








Another Shots Of the Balansae









Be Wise enough to know that you do, not know everything.


----------



## Mamano (Sep 12, 2003)

Just snap few pics during the New Year Holiday just too share....

Please Comments on the Setup..... :wink: :wink: :wink:

Totally Wild look on th tank....

Wild Balansae Growing








My Background: Balansae & Cyperus Helferi








Another Shots Of the Balansae









Be Wise enough to know that you do, not know everything.


----------



## Mamano (Sep 12, 2003)

The 1 pc Heckel was given to me today...so it still adapting the new home i guess so!!! Thanks to Someone who gave the Heckel to me....
Hope you members enjoy... 
New Edition for the Tank..









Still Adapting the Environment maybe









Be Wise enough to know that you do, not know everything.


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

very nice tank. i like the wood and lampeyes.

good luck


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

You've got some beautiful balansae there, and wild to boot! That poor discus looks starved and beat up though. Do you have another tank you can put it in to fatten it up? It's going to need a lot of food for a while to get back into shape.

Best,
Phil


----------

